# My Presas knife came in!



## Mao (Sep 13, 2002)

What a gorgeous piece of functional art! The damascus steele is beautiful, smooth, and bloody sharp. The belly has a nice gentle curve and the spine has a great thumb perch. The handle is finely finished and polished. the leather sheath even smells good! It has the name "Presas" embossed on one side and the name "Worden" embossed on the other, which is fitting given the impetus and sentiment in spawning this piece. I am very happy, and my wife sais I have a new phallic symbol. Perhaps I am so enthralled because i miss Remy, but who cares.

Guro Dan McConnell
IMAF, inc. Board of Directors
Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------



## knifeman.dk (Sep 16, 2002)

Sounds great
How about a picture?
sincerely knifeman.dk


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2002)

Do you carry this knife now when you do carry one? Has it supplanted your previous favorite?


----------



## Mao (Nov 3, 2002)

I don't carry it much as it is one of the "collectables" that I have in my collection. I still carry at least a "wortac", and sometimes more than one blade. I interchange from time to time.

   sincerely,
Guro Dan McConnell
IMAF, inc. Board of Directors
Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------



## moromoro (Apr 23, 2003)

what is a presas knife

where can i see one

thanks

terry


----------



## Mao (Apr 23, 2003)

The Presas Knife is a design by Datu Kelly Worden. I purchased two sizes and after some students saw them we purchased more. There are a few different designs, some made by Timberline, and some are custom made. Perhaps someone else reading this can mention a website where you can view some pictures. I believe that Datu Wordens site Kellyworden.com will have pics of it. It is a very nice blade.
Guro Dan McConnell
IMAF inc. Board of Directors
Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------



## moromoro (Apr 23, 2003)

thanks


----------

